

HN help wanted board (Google Docs) - sdrinf
http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0Ao3RpZe396VZdDR2VUVFcjdETm45SElNZnFjOXJxS2c&hl=en&authkey=CNz61JoJ

======
sdrinf
HN help wanted board

Inspired by the success of previous spreadsheets, here's a pet peve of mine.

Startup dating is broken. The skills that are really valuable in getting a
business up&running are not malleable to easy proxy measurement (such as CV,
or forms, or cover letters). So let's try it from a demand point of view.

Post your most pressing need in your startup business, that you want to get
help with strictly on a voluntary basis, along with the larger scope of the
project.

The most important column is the "First steps to start with". Put here a
_minimum viable_ qualification task, something that would test for the ability
to "get things done" for the value of "task" you're looking help with; eg. a
git repos, and a bug id; "get 20 customers" for sales, "beat my 0.78% CTR on
adwords" for marketing, I'm sure you can think of something.

~~~
AmberShah
At first I thought this was more a "gigs" board, which I was happy to use but
now I'm not so sure. Is it a startup co-founder matching board? If so it
should be renamed as such (help wanted sounds exactly like a job board or gigs
board)

So we're supposed to post something we want someone to do for free?

Since this is startup focused, and it works out, are they going to be
expecting equity and/or payment? Seems odd not to get some sense of that
before investing time together.

------
makmanalp
I don't know what to be amazed more at:

* 100+ people working on the same document seamlessly in near real time

* The fact that no one is ruining it or deliberately stepping on each other's toes.

~~~
aaronkaplan
Right now all I see is two URLs unrelated to the topic and a couple of people
using columns A and B to chat. Vandalism, or a google docs issue?

Update: now the whole spreadsheet is completely blank.

------
patrickmclaren
Can you disable editing by anonymous users? jvargas, I just restored your
email and product url, someone replaced it with gibberish.

------
pcampbell
If you are a startup or a job seeker, you can also come to our startup career
fair and meet other entrepreneurs on August 17th at the Stanford Park Hotel in
Menlo Park, CA.

Here is the link to register: www.careerelement.com/jobfair

We expect over 300 tech job seekers and 20-30 startups.

If you are an early stage startup that is hiring, we might be willing to waive
the registration fee for you. Send me an email at
paul.campbell@careerelement.com and we can discuss.

Cheers, Paul

~~~
mmt
It seems this overlaps the second half of the Founder Conference
<http://founderconference.eventbrite.com/>

That suggests you're not likely to see some of the early-stage startups who
might otherwise be interested.

How late do you expect your event to run?

------
endlessvoid94
Did someone remove the post I put in there?

Just because it wasn't a "software" need doesn't disqualify it...

whatever.

~~~
acangiano
I can see it above mine.

~~~
endlessvoid94
yeah i added it back. strange.

------
jackolas
Someone add a open source option maybe?

~~~
sdrinf
There are a lot of open source boards already out there (sourceforge el al);
this is more for startup dating with extreme pre-selection.

~~~
possibilistic
It's rather difficult to find developer interest for new open source projects.
Sourceforge, etc, have no real means of high-volume social networking.
Besides, I'd really like to find someone from HN that is interested in my area
of research (distributed web tech).

I understand if you're going to keep this spreadsheet specifically for the
purposes of startup networking, but I politely request that you consider
allowing open source projects as well. I don't think it would overcrowd your
data.

